# Bus Interface Load Accuracy?



## easperhe (Jul 8, 2020)

All,

I've been asked about PCIe BW when running some GPU game/benchmark. I see that GPU-z has a "Bus Interface Load [%]" column. How accurate is that %? Since I would think that GPU-z was reading some PCIe interface counter from GPU driver, I think this could be pretty accurate. Is that correct?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 8, 2020)

I have no idea, it's a number provided by the NVIDIA driver, but I would assume it would be reasonably accurate.

If you decide to do some research, share it please. Some Xeons have PCIe perfcounters, nothing on desktop afaik


----------



## easperhe (Jul 10, 2020)

OK thanks. I'll post after doing some experiments


----------

